# Weight Loss foods



## djr86 (Jul 23, 2009)

I am not really overweight, but worry about my stomach area sometimes. Does anyone have any suggestions about foods that are filling, yet fat-free or at least very low in fat? For example, I already try to eat a lot of oatmeal because it is very low and fat and filling but I am wanting to try other options. Thanks!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I find that eating a variety of fruit and drinking lots of water makes me feel full. However, fruit has sugar in it, and you don't want to overdue it. And, I'd say eating proteins like chicken and turkey are filling and not fattening.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

Protein satisfies the body more than fat and carbs. 

eating more fiber will also fill you up and work out your ab area.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

If you want to lose weight(or maintain it), you'll need to limit your calories. One reason oatmeal is good for you is because it has a lot of fiber. However, a packet of oatmeal has over 100 calories and if you have it with milk it can add up to 150-300 calories or more depending on how much oatmeal you eat. Plus, the flavored kinds have sugar in it.

Most vegetables are a great low calorie food that can be filling. Something like http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/simple_saut_ed_spinach.html or http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/glazed_mini_carrots.html is healthy and easy to do.


----------



## felix84 (Apr 13, 2010)

Eat more protein and fibrous vegetables to fill you up. Count calories to lose weight, low fat diets are a thing of the past, it's all about counting calories now. The only reason you would restrict fat is because it's the most calorie dense macronutrient, not because of direct weight loss associated with eating fat alone.


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

Anything that has a lot of fiber in it should fill you up...

I would say a lot of fruits and veggies...


----------



## alie (Jun 9, 2010)

djr86 said:


> I am not really overweight, but worry about my stomach area sometimes. Does anyone have any suggestions about foods that are filling, yet fat-free or at least very low in fat? For example, I already try to eat a lot of oatmeal because it is very low and fat and filling but I am wanting to try other options. Thanks!


I think you just need to exercise regularly.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

http://ironechelon.webs.com/FatLoss.htm
http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/fatlossdiet.pdf

I know you said you don't need to lose weight, but these have some good info regarding nutrition. Also, as others mentioned, fat doesn't make you fat. Only a calorie surplus will do that. Although fat does contain more calories per gram than protein or carbs.


----------



## harrypinto11 (Dec 30, 2010)

Weight loss foods 

Yams 
Salad greens
Cucumbers
Apples
White potatoes


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Low carbing works.

But if your just a little fat maybe you should just exercise more and leave it at that.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Seconding low carb! Personal experience. I've been on one for a while now and it's super easy. I used to get little stomach aches quite often, my stomach would poke out after eating pretty much anything and get all bloaty and be generally feeling blah. Many other benefits too but that's not what you asked about  Oh, and being able to eat until I'm full whenever I want is great while continuing to lose weight, you can't do that on most diets!

If anyone wants any help getting into low carb or wants some recipes/tips lemme know, we can be buddies :b


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I find soup,fruit and veg are really good.


----------



## jonycarr (Jan 19, 2011)

Here are some Vegetables list to Weight Loss

1. Broccoli 
2. Asparagus
3. Spinach
4. Salad greens
5. Tomatoes
6. Peppers 
7. Onions
8. Mushrooms
9. Cucumbers
10. Zucchini


----------



## faded flowers (Jan 19, 2011)

1.Almonds
2.Chicken
3.Egg Whites
4.Apples
5.Sweet Potatoes
6.Asparagus
7.Broccoli
8.Brown Rice
9. Strawberries
10. Mahi Mahi or Ahi Tuna

This is the way i eat and i have trouble losing weight, it really works for me.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Load up on fresh or steamed vegetables and have a few servings of nuts (almonds, walnuts) and berries throughout the day. I eat a large amount of raw and steamed vegetables and tend to be pretty full after that, plus drinking a lot of water helps too. Don't shirk your protein just because you're trying to cut down on fat. Try to eat in small amounts several times a day - this will make your stomach shrink and cut down on excess calories that you don't need at a given moment.


----------



## Matthew murph (Jan 31, 2011)

Your stomach come out only due to over eating. so control
your eating habit, it will maintain your weight.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree with the those that have suggested filling up on fresh or steamed vegetables, low carbs like broccoli, cauliflower, lettuce, asparagus, etc. 

Aside from that a few healthy proteins options are turkey, fish, and skinless chicken.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Abs diet power foods.
> 
> *A-*Almonds and Other Nuts
> *B*-Beans and other legumes
> ...


Wait, what?
One of these things is not like the other
One of these things just doesn't belong... :lol

Protein, nuts and fibre will keep you full. Avoid using simple carbohydrates (sugars) as a quick hunger fix as they break down quickly, and you won't be satiated. And maybe it's just me, but eating apples seem to make me even hungrier :lol Stay away from trendy diets, first of all you deprive yourself of nutrients, secondly you won't be able to eat that way for your whole life and eventually you gain weight as you go back to eating like a normal person.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

As was said, the way to maintain or lose weight is by burning more calories than you take in.

If you actually count calories and stick to low calorie foods you will find yourself eating a lot of little things more often. Sometimes when I do this I end up not being hungry at all and having to force myself to meet my calorie goal.

Usually on a work day I will have a granola bar or fruit bar for breakfast, at first break I have a yogurt and a 100 calorie pack of something, or maybe an orange. Lunch is usually a tofurky sandwhich with mustard, light mayo, and cheese as well as a small 140 calorie bag of chips. I always have grapes, to munch on throughout the day, some almonds or walnuts, carrots, or other things and I drink a lot of water.

Some other things I suggest are edamame (soy beans) you can get them whole or shelled. I like them whole because popping them out of the shell is kinda fun. They usually have them in the freezer section. This will help with the protein and fiber.

Popcorn. I take those single serving smart pop popcorn packages and pop it in the morning, separate it into sandwhich bags and munch on that through the day.

Skinny Cow Icecream cups. They are around 150 calories and are VERY good for when you want something sweet.

One thing I have learned after becoming a vegetarian is that there are a lot of options out there that are not junk food or meat that will fill you up. Society tries to make you think that healthy food will not satisfy you but if you know how to prepare it, or you manage to break that programing you will find it does just fine.


----------



## RosaSmil (Oct 19, 2012)

Eat granola bars: Luna Bars, Atkins, Nature Valley
Yogurt
Eat Lots of fruits
Drink lots of water
And good luck


----------



## RosaSmil (Oct 19, 2012)

Plain popcorn with no butter, just plain white. Shrimp. Celery. Blueberries.

TRX force kit for sale


----------



## loveymiller (Oct 18, 2012)

Drink Lemon Juice with salt Early in the Morning. May be this will be helpful to you.

With Regards
LOvey MIller


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Foods that fill you up with little calories ? All vegetables, u can eat till you explode and still the calories are insignificant.

But you still need proteins at each meal, and don't avoid fats, the body needs them to function properly.


----------



## geoagre (Nov 17, 2012)

Eat more protein and fibrous vegetables to fill you up. Count calories to lose weight, low fat diets are a thing of the past, it's all about counting calories now. The only reason you would restrict fat is because it's the most calorie dense macronutrient, not because of direct weight loss associated with eating fat alone.


----------



## geoagre (Nov 17, 2012)

geoagre said:


> Eat more protein and fibrous vegetables to fill you up. Count calories to lose weight, low fat diets are a thing of the past, it's all about counting calories now. The only reason you would restrict fat is because it's the most calorie dense macronutrient, not because of direct weight loss associated with eating fat alone.


Des Moines Weight Loss


----------



## cordyceps (Nov 10, 2012)

Avocados
Olives
coconut oil
coconut butter
cacao butter
olive oil
ghee
maca

These foods are all very satiating and filling but they are also high in healthy fats and will help your body burn the excess fat, as paradoxical as that sounds but it's true and I recommend researching them further online


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Oats, beans, and vegetable stir-fry satisfy me more per calorie than most foods. A little fat is good to help satisfy your appetite. Peanut butter on whole wheat or on apple wedges is a quick, easy snack.


----------



## Alangreen (Nov 20, 2012)

i think you should see the doctor, there are no doctors in here.

Alan Green


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Oatmeal gets old REALLY fast!! I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE hummus -very filling and has a decadent feel to it! Almost anything with beans-Progresso has a wonderful lentil soup that is super filling plus I eat a lot of salads with either chicken or that fake crab meat-I also eat lots of stir-fry. Oh,just thought of something else,Lawry's has a WONDERFUL marinade-it's called -Steak and Chop-I marinate chicken breasts in it (doesn't take much) and then bake -the chicken is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## shahidsaif (Oct 29, 2012)

hi RosaSmil many thanks that you have write the some suggetion for the weight loss


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually, I lost 60 pounds INCREASING fat in my diet. 

I switched to whole milk, full fat dairy, ate eggs, bacon, and potatoes fried in bacon grease for breakfast every day. And I lost 60 pounds. I did not change anything else in my diet or exercise habits.

It's all about finding what works for you. For some people it's actually increasing fat intake. If your body is not getting enough fat, it will hoard fat.


----------



## americanlifestyle7 (Dec 19, 2012)

*online pharmacy in india*

Want to boost your efforts to lose weight? Of course the foundation for successful weight loss is eating well and exercising, but if you want to power up your efforts, check out this diet cheat sheet of foods that do a little of the work for you. Research shows that these 8 secret-weapon foods can help you lose


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I read that Apple Cider Vinegar is a good appetite suppressor. You drink 1 tbsp diluted in a glass of water before a meal. It'll help you eat less supposedly.


----------

